# BMW Killer???



## bradley01 (Oct 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, I missed the Chicago Auto Show this year, otherwise I would have seen this earlier. I just saw a teaser for this new Lexus IS-F lastnight at the movies. (I went to see Vantage Point....wait for DVD:thumbdwn So, needless to say, the advertisements were extremely effective, and I went home and looked into the new IS-F. WOW:yikes: This thing is a beast! Looks like Lexus finally understands the market! Check it out!

http://www.lexus.com/isf/index.html?=intro

I could be persuaded to test drive one of these babys!


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

bradley01 said:


> Unfortunately, I missed the Chicago Auto Show this year, otherwise I would have seen this earlier. I just saw a teaser for this new Lexus IS-F lastnight at the movies. (I went to see Vantage Point....wait for DVD:thumbdwn So, needless to say, the advertisements were extremely effective, and I went home and looked into the new IS-F. WOW:yikes: This thing is a beast! Looks like Lexus finally understands the market! Check it out!
> 
> http://www.lexus.com/isf/index.html?=intro
> 
> I could be persuaded to test drive one of these babys!


I made this a while back.. hope to give you a better view:

Article here:









Pictures I made here:


----------



## e30e (Feb 27, 2008)

No matter how fast this thing is, it can not outrun ugly.


----------



## Rugged Racer (Apr 22, 2007)

e30e said:


> No matter how fast this thing is, it can not outrun ugly.


a lexus is a toyota and bmw is the ultimate driving machine.


----------



## drdannywong (Sep 15, 2006)

Put it on track with the new M3, GT3 and the GT-R to see what happen. Don't draw your conclusion too early. I don't expect this toyota has any numbers better than the above 3 cars I mentioned. Will see !


----------



## bradley01 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> I made this a while back.. hope to give you a better view...QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry Jimmy. Didn't mean to steal your thunder. Like I said, I JUST found out about it at the movie lastnight. It wasn't until after I had posted it (under my extreme excitement) that I had found some youtube videos showing early shots of it from around August '07. I guess I should learn to do EXTENSIVE research before posting as to avoid serious flaming.
> 
> ...


----------



## FitzLA (Feb 12, 2008)

Isn't that a corolla?


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

FitzLA said:


> Isn't that a corolla?


Ya and that corolla will out perform your 535i. shame.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

bradley01 said:


> Jimmy540i.com said:
> 
> 
> > I made this a while back.. hope to give you a better view...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

Everyone is trying to compare themselves with BMW. What does that tell you?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

FitzLA said:


> Isn't that a corolla?


That's as stupid as saying the Veyron sucks because VW makes the Polo. Fanboys (of any make) are so annoying.


----------



## bradley01 (Oct 11, 2007)

Z4 Steve said:


> Everyone is trying to compare themselves with BMW. What does that tell you?


It tells us that there is an ever-expanding market for sports cars. Period. The fact that BMW currently makes THE sports/luxury car means that they have a foothold on the market...and have had for a LONG time.

Wasn't trying to be a fanboi. Just pointing out something interesting that I was just made privy to.

And no, its not a Corolla. Its a Lexus ISF. There's about $40,000 worth of difference! (and 400 hp!!!)


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> That's as stupid as saying the Veyron sucks because VW makes the Polo. Fanboys (of any make) are so annoying.


I agree, this forum is full of them.. Closed minded, ignorant, BMW fanbois.

A good car enthusiast would admire any great car regardless of badge.
Too bad we have too many badge whores here.


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

i'd take that corolla any day


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kzang said:


> I agree, this forum is full of them.. Closed minded, ignorant, BMW fanbois.
> 
> A good car enthusiast would admire any great car regardless of badge.
> Too bad we have too many badge whores here.


:stupid: too many bad whores here. :tsk:


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Nobody Can Kill My N54 Turbocharged Engine. It Is The Ultimate Driving Machine Supercar. I Can Beat That Lexus With A Chip Jbs2 And 0-60 In 4 Secs Beat That Toyota Bmw Rulez!!!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Vornado said:


> Nobody Can Kill My N54 Turbocharged Engine. It Is The Ultimate Driving Machine Supercar. I Can Beat That Lexus *With A Chip Jbs2 *And 0-60 In 4 Secs Beat That Toyota Bmw Rulez!!!


so you have to use 'roids to beat it :dunno:


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Actually I wasnt being serious, but on the other hand.. yes, you can make a 335i (or 135i) faster for a fraction of the price, especially if you consider the LF-A Roadster. $200,000? For a Toyota? :eeps::yikes:

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=12&article_id=6408

Every year, there is a new "BMW Killer" out on the market. I think it's good, it keeps automakers on top of their game. Lots of great choices for every lifestyle.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

I am looking for a sporty car with attractive looks. The IS-F may have the performance specs but in terms of looks it does not work for me. It looks uninspired and a bit bland. Have you seen the pair of vertical double exhausts? Beurrrk. : puke:


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

rehostman said:


> I am looking for a sporty car with attractive looks. The IS-F may have the performance specs but in terms of looks it does not work for me. It looks uninspired and a bit bland. Have you seen the pair of vertical double exhausts? Beurrrk. : puke:


I actually like the double stacked exhausts and by the way the pic (of the double exhaust) is posted here already so ya.. we all seen it.


----------

